# Redoing Rock Beds



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Hi all,

We have some dated looking rock garden beds that pretty much surround our house. I don't like them, she doesn't like them, but we both agree that we should have a bed around the house-- just not the one we have. We have removed a few shrubs that we did not care for, but have not replanted anything in it's place yet. We will be installing an irrigation system this spring, but I am not planning to do any irrigation in the beds, but I will be putting the valve box within the its boundaries.

What I would like to do is to either remove as much of the rock as easily feasible and remove the previous border stones or maybe I will just build up the border and only remove rock where needed. Either way, I plan to make it deeper and add a cap so I don't have material escaping into the yard anymore. I then want to fill it with landscape mulch and replace our missing plants. I want it to be only shrubs as it is much easier to control weeds when no small plants are involved. This will be a xeriscape.

Any advice from those who have been there?


----------

